# The following is about shotgun ammo, please do not read if you are offended



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Every year after Halloween a bunch of us get together and shoot clay pigeons and lots of pumpkins. It's also a chance to teach our young adults to respect firearms, but have a blast at the same time.( sorry couldn't resist the blast comment) I went shopping for some 20 and 12 ga ammo. To my suprise I found more low brass and low steel. Other than cheaper to make, is there any other reason I'm not aware of. I have a Remington 870 and as I remember it didn't like low brass. Has technology changed?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have two 870's one 20 and one 12ga and they will shoot any thing. I also have a remington versa max that will shoot any shell you feed it. As for the technology I'm not sure but have only heard of auto shotguns sometimes not liking low brass.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I didn't want yo spend the money on the low brass if they didn't perform well


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops!!!!! Thanks, I didn't want to spend the money on low brass if they didn't perform well. I want to eliminate as many possibilities of malfunctions as I can.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The 870 is a pump, so it should eat any ammo without problems. High brass is more expensive, but it has a beefier powder load and I think (?) shot load than low brass. HB is better for hunting and LB tends to be the favorite of skeet shooters, so you should get a better visual display when you hit pumpkins with HB. I've never shot pumpkins, but that sounds like a great idea for the field out behind the barn in November (when pumpkins get dirt cheap). With a good catapult, you might be able to toss pumpkins and use them like clay pigeons.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Forgot to mention earlier--- When you're shooting out behind the barn... If you don't want to spend all the $$ on pumpkins, gallon plastic milk jugs filled with water and with the top duct-taped on also do a spectacular blow-up when you hit them with a shotgun. Just be sure to do that "leave no trace" environmental thing and pick up all the pieces of plastic (which'll be all over the place) after you're done shooting. Also-- If your 870 happens to be a magnum, mag ammo (particularly turkey loads) will provide the most spectacular results, although they're really expensive. Good luck with your annual party.


----------

